# NCE-Gwire and Airwire G2 CV's



## Walt W (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a NCE-Gwire cab and am running an AirWire G2 with it. I am trying to set CV 60 to a value of 2 which should allow the front light to stay on regardless of direction. I choose "service programming" with the NCE cab to set the CV value. I've tried setting it to 1,2,and 3 without success. Even though I can control the on/off of the light, the forward light always goes off when I change direction. Any thoughts on how to resolve this is welcome. Does anyone have the same settup and can try this? Anyone know if there is a compatibility issue between the NCE-Gwire and the Airwire G2?

thnks in advance
walt


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think or wasn't your question answered on the Airwire Group by Gerry P? Not sure or maybe you hadn't seen Regal


----------



## Walt W (May 9, 2010)

blueregal, I looked at my post responses on the yahoo airwire forum and did not see a response from Gerry P. What/Where is the "Airwire" group location that you are pointing me to?

thnks in advance
walt


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AirWire/ This is where I thought I saw a response from Gerry! Regal 

Don't find it repost it there and Im sure Gerry will come in and answer, and or the QSI Group I'll see if I can find that link too!

QSIndustries : QSI


----------

